# River "EYE" Candy



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I didn't want to hijack another thread about the potential size of Ohio River walleyes so I thought I would post a couple pics of giant WV walleyes in a new thread. The walleye that the WVDNR have been stocking in the Ohio River in recent years have the same genetics (New River Strain) as the walleyes in the pics. The last two state records and one was not reported but was record size. Ohio River anglers have alot to look forward to.

The first pic is a 35" 18lb 10 oz. walleye. The small one next to it is a little over 6lbs. March 2009, Elk River, WV. This fish was taken home and eaten and not inspected by the DNR.

The second pic shows the current state record walleye on the left side, 30.87" and 18.97lbs. Dec.31, 2004 Elk River,WV. The previous record walleye was caught in Jan.2004 in the Kanawha River and weighed in at 17.82lbs. and 32". Elk River is a tributary of the Kanawha and the Kanawha is formed at the confluence of the New and Gauley Rivers.

Just give the "Big O" some time and walleyes this size will be showing up on the end of your line, hopefully.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Woops, here's the second pic.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

pretty dissapointed by this thread, i thought that you might have some good pics from the pleasure boats that frequent the cincy area then again a good walleye is probably good lookin compared to the girs in WV, Jk


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was born in Clay Co. W.Va. The Elk river goes right thru it and I have got some good Eyes out of there but nothing like these. I do have a cousin that has one over 12lbs. on his wall that he got out of the Elk.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures.The biggest one I have caught in the Ohio River was 26",weighed 6 lb.10 oz.which makes it pretty skinny compared to the Wv. walleye.
Jake


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats some serious fish fillets! Pretty cool pictures thanks for posting.

Bill


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

and i always went to trout fish in the elk and sutton rev.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

a 35 inch walleye would have to have a 23 inch girth to weigh 18lb...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

biggest walleye i've ever caught was over 12 lbs.. but that was when i was 5.. its currently on the wall in my basement. Know if the 10-15 lb range is typical for big walleye? I dont really know because again.. I was 5 and have never caught one near that size since.


----------

